

Ubuntu Tips and Tricks - TechCombo
http://techcombo.com/ubuntu-tips-and-tricks
Having already made a review on the newly released Ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty Jackalope, I would like to express a number of basic Ubuntu tips, which many of you may have heard of before but for the sake of the Ubuntu beginners, bear with me! These tips and tricks which I am going to explain will work practically on most Ubuntu distro’s, but not on all of them.<p>Alter the colour of your Ubuntu<p>In order to change the colour of your Ubuntu, use the following command<p>sudo apt-get install gnome-color-chooser<p>In future you can then discover the colours, under System &#62;&#62; Preferences.<p>How to convert Ext2/Ext3 file system to Ext4 (in 9.04 Jaunty Jackalope)<p>- Make sure you have Ubuntu 9.04 installed so that you have an Ext3 file-system.<p>- Back-up all of your valued data.<p>- To convert the partition, reboot from the real CD, and run this code,<p>sudo bash<p>tune2fs -O extents,uninit_bg,dir_index /dev/sda1<p>e2fsck -pf /dev/sda1<p>In this case, the partiton you need to convert is /dev/sda1....
======
phoxix2
Its not advisable to switch to Ext4 until at least kernel 2.6.30, which is not
out yet.

[http://www.h-online.com/open/Kernel-Log-What-s-coming-
in-2-6...](http://www.h-online.com/open/Kernel-Log-What-s-coming-
in-2-6-30-File-systems-New-and-revamped-file-systems--/news/113157) (Read
'Data Security' section)

------
tsally
Erm, I'm pretty sure 99% of the people hear can figure this stuff out for
themselves. Run of the mill Ubuntu tutorials definitely do not belong here.

------
Tichy
What I don't like about the average Linux tutorial is that they hardly ever
explain anything. They are all "go to file /ehh/dsf/dsfjlfdsjjk.grbl and edit
the line saying 'fkfjfhjg%%&' to say '%%%fjj887744', then reboot the system
and your sound card will work". I guess it is better than nothing, but
ultimately it feels a bit like wasted time. If it is complicated to make
something work, at least I want to learn something while making it work.

Also, a lot of these cryptic tutorials seem to be outdated, because modern
distributions offer easier ways to do the same thing.

